# New Leader cookstove by Somersworth Foundry co. Salmon Falls,NH.



## Wildo (Aug 26, 2012)

Does anyone know about this model? It came with my house and is beautiful. The nickel trim has dates of 1910,1914,&1917. It Burns wood and probably coal, any info would be appreciated thanks


----------



## begreen (Aug 27, 2012)

Contact some of the stove restoration companies. They should be able to help.

http://sarahsantiquestoves.com/
http://www.goodtimestove.com/
http://www.antiquecookstove.com/
http://stovehospital.com/


----------



## Wildo (Aug 28, 2012)

thanks but i checked a couple and without contacting them i didnt find much.  I'll be digging deeper as soon as I have the time thanks again.


----------



## fossil (Aug 28, 2012)

A picture would be interesting.  Rick


----------



## Wildo (Aug 28, 2012)

in about an hour itll be up.


----------



## Wildo (Aug 28, 2012)

hope these help


----------



## fossil (Aug 28, 2012)

Never seen anything quite like it.  It's a gorgeous old appliance.  Any more markings on it anywhere that would help identify a manufacturer or a place of origin?  Rick


----------



## Wildo (Aug 28, 2012)

on the front it says new leader if you can read it in the pic on the right it says somersworth foundry...... underneath and on the trim are many dates and words.  It was refurbished not long before i bought the house. Some of the dates are 1910,1914,1917,1922 I assume when it was redone some parts were beyond repair and it became a hybrid of the company's stoves. A few of the plates say 86 r cab. standard with some of the above dates. I know somers... made a model 85 standard as some of the above websites say but i suspect this thing is a tad bit more rare. well for a mongrel anyway


----------



## Wildo (Aug 28, 2012)

by the way as in the title somersworth from NH is the manufacturer


----------



## fossil (Aug 28, 2012)

Yup, got it, sorry...right in front of my nose.    Rick


----------



## Wildo (Aug 28, 2012)

isalrighhht


----------



## begreen (Aug 31, 2012)

That's a real beauty of a stove. Is that a water jacket heater on the right side?

I'd get on the phone and chat with some of the folks that restore these stoves. This one looks to have a lot of potential with not a lot of work. It's already in pretty nice condition.


----------



## Wildo (Sep 1, 2012)

yup that s whats on the right. The stove was redone just about 2 yrs ago i was told and since my last post i discovered a giant 86 on top in the back left corner where the kindle/cook damper is. Boy I felt dumb when I saw that, they are 2 inch numbers. Therefore I guess I have a somersworth model 86


----------



## Barry (Sep 25, 2012)

Wildo said:


> yup that s whats on the right. The stove was redone just about 2 yrs ago i was told and since my last post i discovered a giant 86 on top in the back left corner where the kindle/cook damper is. Boy I felt dumb when I saw that, they are 2 inch numbers. Therefore I guess I have a somersworth model 86


 Hello, I have 9 Somersworth stoves all Standard not New Leader but the parts are identical with the exception of the over door. I have 2 Standard G model 86 and they look exactly like your stove except I don't have the water jacket. I have a lot of info on the foundry but have never seen a stove like yours from Somersworth. Been restoring them for around 20 years now and was very surprised to see this. Learn something new all the time! Let me know if you are interested in anything I may have.

Barry


----------



## Duff (Jun 9, 2013)

We have s Standard Somersworth Stove that we cook on and is the only means of cooking in our house.
I have a  question about a small damper found on the right side on the top of the stove just to the right of the flue. It is a slider type with slots  exposed when it is slid to the left. It looks as though it partially blocks the flue and exposes the back chamber to air through these slots. Don't know the why of it. Does anyone using these stoves have knowledge of it's purpose?

Duff


----------



## coaly (Jun 9, 2013)

Dilution air. Many older coal stoves have a double acting pipe damper to close pipe damper and open air inlet into exhaust chamber or pipe.
Two ways to slow the draft. (for coal during overnight burns) One way is a manual damper in pipe to close off the opening size. Second is to allow indoor air up the chimney. (what a barometric damper does automatically to control strength of draft) Rising flue gasses put the chimney, pipe, and area above grate in a negative pressure area so barometric air pressure pushes into the air inlet, and through the fire. Stronger the draft, stronger the fire. When oven is in operation, you need all the chimney draft you can get to lower this pressure to allow more air through firebed. (open manual damper - close air inlet into chimney for maximum draft through fire and around oven) Coal requires air to come up through the grates, and through firebed. Opening any vent into the firebox above grate, back, connector pipe or chimney allows cooler indoor air into this low pressure area that slows the incoming air through fire by both equalizing the pressure and allowing cooler air to cool the inside of chimney. Throttling the fire down. Opening the air slots during wood use cools the chimney causing creosote.
Another way to slow a cookstove overnight that has a strong drafting chimney is to tilt a lid (with coal use) allowing indoor air to rush in and cool the chimney. The more air leaks into the stove (above the grate) the more leakage you have cooling the chimney decreasing performance this same way. So a tight regasketed stove may require more dilution air left up chimney to prevent burning harder than you want, or burning the fuel load up overnight.

Ed Semmelroth at antiquestoves.com in Tekonsha Michigan has joined with Jack Santoro from the "Old Appliance Club" refurbishing and selling old and new stoves.
http://www.antiquestoves.com/index.htm
They are also an appraisal service for $25.00 using your pictures sent.


----------



## WeldrDave (Jun 10, 2013)

I know nothing about cook stoves, "but" I did stumble on a web site a while back and I did find it.
www.antiquecookstove.com the place is called the love barn and there in Maine.


----------



## WeldrDave (Jun 11, 2013)

Wildo, did you find them?  I fixed the web address, it wasn't supposed to have a "s" at the end of stove.


----------



## Wildo (Jun 11, 2013)

Dave USCG said:


> Wildo, did you find them? I fixed the web address, it wasn't supposed to have a "s" at the end of stove.


yes thanks .  I like the king kineo.  Mt. Kineo is only 30 min away too.


----------

